# When did you plan to have children?



## tinkerbelle93

Since a lot of us here had lovely little surprises hehe, just wondered what people's intentions originally were for starting a family? 

Me and OH had discussed kids, and I did want to be a young mum. I really wasn't keen on waiting till late 20's/early 30's or later like a lot of people. I didn't intend for us to welcome our first addition aged 19 though! I'd always thought that, if we were still together (and I was pretty certain we would be) that we'd try for a baby somewhere between 21-24ish. 

For the next baby I'm not 100% when it will be, I want 2-4 years between them and we're going to discuss TTC in five months time, but I don't know if I'll be ready then, so maybe in another year and a half we'll start trying. I think I want 2 children in total, but I reckon I'll end up getting broody and have 3 haha. Or it might be the opposite, and I'll just keep postponing TTC because I don't feel ready and have just Oliver lol. 

What about everyone else? When did you intend to have kids? When do you want your next child, how many (if any) do you want? xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

I intended on having kids young, I have always wanted that. I maybe didn't imagine getting pregnant at 18, but we were NTNP so knew (and hoped!) it was coming! I would like a two or three year age gap, but after everything that happened after I had LO then I don't think I'll have anymore unless I am guaranteed a c-section.. I'm not risking going through collapsing, blood transfusions, 4th degree tears, drips and constant monitoring again! It was enough to scare me for life lol. I think 2 kids would be perfect for us :D


----------



## LittleAngel_x

I wanted to start a family around 22-24 and have 3 children :) if I have a boy & girl ill be happy but if I have 2 of the same sex ill try for another and stop no matter what gender that bub is. I come from a large family (5brothers 0sisters) so I know how difficult it can be and I don't want that, I don't want 4 children but if I have multiples i won't have any more after them! I really only want 2/3 children and I try and get my tubes done after my 3rd so I don't have any more haha :)
I don't want another child until I'm atleast 21, I don't want a huge age gap between children, but I don't want two children before I'm 20, plus don't you need to be having sex to get pregnant? Haha! I want to actually find the right man this time.


----------



## ClairAye

I wasn't with my OH long before we found out :dohh: But I'd have loved early twenties, I always wanted to be a young mum! I want to try for another when Jason is 1, but with OH probably going to Afghan in 11 months that wouldn't work, he says about 2 years :(


----------



## rebeccalouise

I wanted children around 22, always wanted to be a young mummy. I'm not with FOB & it's not what I planned, but I wouldn't change things for the world. :) x


----------



## MacyClara

Not until I was at least 25 and had graduated college and settled down. We want another baby but we're not sure when, hopefully in 2-3 years.


----------



## lil lovey

I Never really wanted kids:dohh: now that I am having one soon. I'd probably have the second bambino in nine-ten years time:dohh:


----------



## caandii

Ive always wanted lots of kids but after I got with my OH I figured we'd be married b4 kids cos of his religious beliefs. I would hv thot id maybe be abt 22ish but I'm very happy that we're having a baby now :)


----------



## tasha41

26ish, I wanted to have my kids younger than my mum did, but not until after I was 25. My mum was 27 lol


----------



## SarahMUMMY

I planned my first, pregnant and had Riley at 16, were considering TTC when Riley turns one, (ill turn 18 a month later) id like a few children unsure of how many, but i want them all before im 25.. when i turn 25 i feel ill be too old, i want my babies young so i can look after them and be fit and healthy to run round with them.. and by time there old enough to leave home, ill still be young enough to go achieve my other dreams! :)


----------



## Shanelley

I hadn't planned when exactly, but i always had in my mind that i wanted to do it properly, get married, then have kids kind of thing. Guess things don't always go to plan, and now im a solo mum. But of corse as all solo mums do, i do the job of both parents :)
It's great but i going to do it properly for the next one. 
Hopefully find the man, get married, then have a little brother or sister for LO :)

Fingers crossed the gap wont be too huge either


----------



## amygwen

We didn't really 'plan' our LO. He was a happy surprise. I probably wouldn't have wanted to have kiddos until I graduated college and got married. I don't regret it though, he's such a happy surprise. I won't be having anymore kids for a while.


----------



## octosquishy

Before me and my now-husband were together, -I- had planned not until my late twenties to early 30's, so I could get a career out of the way. But, then I got with Tailor and he wanted kids very early... So, Isiah was planned all the way ;) Sometimes I think it would have been a lot easier if we had waited, but there are also a lot of huge life changes that have happened--for the better--because of him, and I could NOT imagine life without him <3 I don't know how I lived before him :)


----------



## LJM

Over 30.


----------



## Harli

I didn't really plan when I might have children. I thought I'd have at least been an adult when I had #1 ... but now I just recently became one & will have 3 LOs. Who'd have known!?


----------



## NykolaS

Before 28 and after 20 (against my mums wishes!) I want two and I wanted a 3-5 yr age gap!


----------



## littlemommy

Aubrii wasn't planned but I wouldn't have it any other way. Me and OH talked about having a baby but we wanted to wait til after our 21st birthdays meaning I would be 22. But since I have my beautiful girl already at 19 I'm thinking about ttc when she's about 2 1/2 I want my babies about 3 to 5 years apart:) and as for more kids...I'm not sure I know we want at least 2 but OH doesn't want me to work he wants me to have all the time withh LO as I can so I think 2 is the most we can have if he's the only one working:\


----------



## mummytokeelie

I wanted my children around 23-25, wanted to have been living together either married or engaged! But ended up with a surprise baby at 18 had her at 19, me and my partner are now living together and trying for baby no2 we wanted a 2-3 year gap, we want 2-3 children so we will see xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

I always planned on having my kids young (like in my early 20's) but I never planned on having them as young as I did. I had my son at 16, my first daughter at 18, and my second daughter at 20. FOB and I had discussed having kids, but we were going to wait until our early 20s to start trying. But after we had Aiden we were going to wait until I turned 18 to try again, but we had another happy surprise with Mady. Sera was planned 100% though. I wanted all of my kids about two years apart, but so far that hasn't gone to plan. :haha: I want two more kids yet, and my OH and I are discussing TTC within the next year. :thumbup:


----------



## zerolivia

Lol this is a good question... I'm pretty sure I wanted to have kids at like 22 or 23 before I got pregnant. Now that I've had her, I don't want kids til like...10 more years lol crazy how things change.


----------



## mommie2be

I didn't plan on even thinking about having kids until I was graduated from college & had a good job so probably around 24-25. But it clearly didn't work out that way ! :haha:
So now I'll stick to that & probably have my next around then. :thumbup:


----------



## snowfia

I was hoping mid 20s


----------



## mayb_baby

I didn't plan as I didn't like kids:haha:
But my next will be 2014/2015 after Uni is finished


----------



## x__amour

I honestly never knew.


----------



## Soon2BeMommyy

I planned on having kids around age 25 or so , i wanted to be married & more stable financially . . but Jayla is seriously the best suprise i could ask for.!! i'll probably wait until i'm like 28 - 30 to have another baby tho haha :/ ( 10 year age different or so ) Would love for Jayla to have a sibling that's close to her in age but i don't know how that would work for us


----------



## lita emianita

try to talk with you couple, make your financial plan and consider your career if there's any problem if you have a children


----------



## tinkerbelle93

lita emianita said:


> try to talk with you couple, make your financial plan and consider your career if there's any problem if you have a children


?????????


----------



## vaniilla

When we did :haha: we'd planned for a while when to start trying for lo.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

My OH and i always talked about having babies and we agreed on SEVEN!!! 
I knew i wanted babies ASAP and i did not plan to get pregnant at 16, it was a whole different story when i found out i was pregnant, he was terrified and wasnt sure he'd cope! he came around though and now we are expecting our very much planned little boy! x


----------



## amjon

I was definitely ready. I had already decided I would have a child, even if meant being a single mom when DH came along. We didn't really try for her (though we did discuss having kids right away); we did more of the NTNP, but didn't expect anything to happen right away and it did. When we lost her, we REALLY started trying for the next (and have continued after each loss). We're excited we're having twins now (especially since pregnancy for me is a HUGE production, so that means 9 months less of all my shots and constant doctor appointments).


----------



## we can't wait

Our little one was planned. We knew that TTC would be a challenge, so starting early (when I was 17 & he was 19) made sense. I didn't conceive until I was 19... so it all worked out. :thumbup:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

About the time I had/am having children (18, 19 & 21) I always saw myself having them earlier and being a young mum. Fortunately I metOH at 16, moved in together a month after I turned 17, discussed that we both wanted kids earlier in life and could support them. 5 months later we conceived our first.


----------



## LittlePeople

I always planned for around 25 so that I'd still be young... Got pregnant with teagan at 19 and Isabella at 20!


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I had always planned on having my 1st baby at like 20ish but i am 19 so not that far off lol :) and as for the next baby me and my hubby have decided to wait till he is atleast a year and a half


----------

